
Bitcoin is growing even in africa - brainy
http://techunzipped.com/bitcoin-conference-africa/
======
ktzar
If something is zero (bitcoin usage on africa a few years ago) it's certainly
more likely to grow than diminish.

~~~
brainy
to me it is starting to grow ,but most pple don like change

------
brainy
will bitcoin be accepted in africa as it has the word over?

